# Hho torch or th classic



## ebola (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello all, does anyone have any ideea iff a Hho torch would be better in melting the silver/gold, than the classic acetylene torch ?


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 8, 2010)

Better?

Hard to say. A hydrogen torch is the torch of choice for melting the platinum group, but when melting silver and gold, you can take advantage of the free carbon to control oxygen absorption by silver when it's molten, or to coat molds before pouring ingots. I'd opt for oxy/acet in the case of gold and silver, but only because of the features I mentioned. 

Harold


----------

